# Do You Have Any Real Phobias?



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

.......


----------



## cerigirl (Mar 21, 2013)

I have panic attacks when my nose and mouth are covered for more than a few seconds. I even have a hard time being under a blanket when playing hide and seek with little ones.
When I had my son they tried to get me to wear an oxegyn mask and I went into a full blown panic attack. I barely remember Chris trying to tell that I needed to wear it. I dint think they got me to wear dor more than a little at a time.


----------



## whitelop (Mar 21, 2013)

My phobia is getting botulism from a dented can and dying. I'm not even kidding. I wouldn't even feed my cats dented cans. 
It only takes a little dent to let a small amount of air in the can and start the bacterial growth on the food. So when we go to the store and I have to get something canned, I make sure that it has no dents and if I can feel a small dent on the last item of something I will tear the wrapper off and make sure there are no dents. 
I remember reading this article about some scientists that found a ship wreck where the canned food was still on the ship in steel cans, they opened them up and the food was okay or something. I can't remember the whole article because they showed pictures of the cans and I lost it. They were all dented and rusted and all I could think about was botulism. BOTULISM! 

Ugh, now I'm having heart palpitations just thinking about dented cans and botulism. 

(PS I laughed really hard thinking of a girl throwing up on another girl. I bet it was hysterical in person. Thats a deal breaker for anything. If you throw up on me, I'm done with you. haha. Thankfully no one has thrown up on me.)


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

......


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 21, 2013)

.......


----------



## PaGal (Mar 21, 2013)

Trying to be as calm as possible around your son when dealing with the "V" word is a good thing otherwise you could pass your fear onto him.

I do not do heights and I can't even force myself past the fear because I also get very dizzy which makes it more likely that I will fall and I get the uncontrollable feeling that someone will push me. It doesn't matter who I am with. It also depends on what's around me. I can get on a ladder inside but not outside. 

I also have a phobia of tics. I can not stand them and they freak me out. I can only pull one off if absolutely no one is around. Last year I walked to my neighbors and he pulled one off the back of my neck. That one I couldn't see either but as soon as I touched it I knew what it was. I get dizzy, feel like passing out and hyperventilating. I usually call for my husband and he can tell by my voice what I am calling him for, I don't have to do more than call his name. When I was growing up my parents got Reader's Digest which I used to read. One Drama In Real Life story was about a man that crashed his small plane in the Amazon and he was stranded in the jungle for a while. Flies laid eggs in his wounds and it talked of him feeling itchy as the maggots crawled beneath his skin. I think that's what did it for me. The first tic I ever got or anyone around me had wasn't until I was 20. Before that I didn't realize I had the fear. I also went through the same when a small moth flew into my ear and couldn't get back out so I guess it's any bugs that are in you or partially in you.

My daughter has it with balloons because she had one pop next to her face when about 8 and it actually bruised her face.


----------



## cerigirl (Mar 21, 2013)

Agnes, my rational self knows that I can still breath but I cannot get past the thought of running out of air. I have a hard time with a scarf over my face in the winter while I shovel my drive. I will only do it if its supper cold and then i have to stop and uncover often just so I can breath.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Mar 22, 2013)

I am still officially scared and nervous about being in the dark. I can't do it. I always feel like someone's watching me or going to come out of a corner somewhere. I slept with my tv on even after I graduated from high school. I still have to have some sort of light on. It really creeps me out.


----------



## DUSTBUNNY-CLYDE (Mar 22, 2013)

I have phobias of getting attacked by sharks in the ocean and getting attacked by muskies in lakes or rivers!! also terrified of lightning!!


----------



## Imbrium (Mar 22, 2013)

roaches. disgusting, horrifying little bastards!


----------



## PwnzorsNTittylwinks (Mar 22, 2013)

I have 2 big fears that affect my daily life. 1 is raw meat. I actually had a customer today who had a run in with some uncooked steak (kitchens fault) and I had to bring it back into the kitchen and I instantly started scrubbing my hands and arms with soap! I just freak out! i dont know why, I am studying to be a vet tech, its not the dead animal or the blood that gets to me really its just .....disgusting and scary. lol i know its odd. 
and the second fear is fire. It took me until my sophomore year of high school before I could turn on the gas stove in my house. I used to have to have my YOUNGER sister do it for me if i was cooking. and I still cant handle sitting close to a bonfire or going to a firework show. fourth of july is my own personal hell because of this. lol 

I dont know where these fears came from. but they are definitely odd.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 22, 2013)

.......


----------



## qtipthebun (Mar 23, 2013)

It took me two years to have the guts to turn on the stove here as well! And even still, I'll only light the oven if my partner is around (of course, if she's around, I make her do it).

I have the normal fears, spiders and public speaking, especially bad, but I do have a weird phobia.

I'm terrified of feathers.
Yes, I know, I live with a bird. But I watch said bird take baths every day so he doesn't freak me out, but if one of his feathers comes off and is on my floor, I am not touching it. But that's nowhere near as bad as a feather from outside. You can pick me up and chase me with them because I'll do anything to avoid being touched by one. Over break, I was organizing my partner's desk, and I accidentally touched a feather (why there was a giant feather under some of her clothes, I'm not sure...) and I started screaming and flipping out and washing my hands obsessively and made her not only move the feather, but wash the shirt that it was under, and scrub the desk.

And yes, people laugh at me when I tell them I'm afraid of feathers but not birds.


----------



## Zurrz (Mar 23, 2013)

Hair. I'm afraid of hair.
Just human hair though, not animal fur.
If it's still attached to the scalp it doesn't bother me as much, unless the person has REALLY long hair, then I have to maneuver myself so I'm sure it won't touch me if they turn around.

I can't clean out my own hairbrushes, it makes me twitchy and anxious and just really freaks me out.
Luckily I still live at home so my mother will clean them for me, when I have my own place I'll probably have to throw them out and buy new ones. >..>

And if I'm in the shower and someone left hair in the drain it tweaks me out too. There's just SOMETHING about hair that I can't tolerate. It just looks, and feels disgusting. I can't even look at my hairbrush before or after using it, and god forbid I accidentally touch the hair left over in the brush. Then I have to go scrub my hands, all the way up my elbows, and feel extremely jarred. 

I just can't tolerate it, I can touch other people's hair for the most part (when it's attached to them) as long as they don't bump into me and touch my skin with their hair. If I know it's coming it doesn't bother me much. 

I need to stop now, I'll just keep ranting about the evil's of hair if I keep it up.


----------



## PaGal (Mar 23, 2013)

I forgot, I am also a white knuckle flyer. I have flown several times including overseas so I know it won't go away. I plan to never fly again. I can't eat for days before and cannot eat or drink during. I don't sleep well for days before either. I don't get up while on the plane also. When my son was a baby we had to fly overseas just me and him. He cried the whole way to the airport, for three hours while waiting there and for the eight hour flight. It was because he was picking up on my emotions. I thought people on the plane were going to kill me. He did stop once when a soldier on the plane held him. 

I dreamt last night that my husband and his friend were going to the space station for two days. I could go to but I was trying to decide whether I would rather be away from him for two days or fly to the space station. I was really agonizing over the decision and could feel all of the strong emotions and fear. I told my husband about it this morning and he laughed and said I must really love him if I was thinking of going through with that flight just so I could be with him the two days. He's right!

I think some fears come for a reason even if we are too young to remember it. Such as having a bad experience. I think others just aren't as understandable. I know my fear of flying is mostly the fear of something going wrong but even more than that is feeling there is nothing you can do if something did go wrong. I am not the one flying so have no control over that. Being that you are in the air you have no option but to sit there and let what happens happen. I don't do so well in situations that could be dangerous and I feel I have no control. The thought of a tornado terrifies me but I know I would be a lot calmer if we had a basement because then I feel I have a better option. If that all makes since.

My sister is terrified of worms which I don't completely understand as they don't move fast and cannot hurt you. I now realize how hard it must be for her. I can remember her leaving like an hour early to get to the bus for school on days it was rainy so she had time to walk carefully to avoid worms.


----------



## kmaben (Mar 23, 2013)

Severed hands. Ran into a couple that suprised me and now gloves left out (which is EVERYWHERE in the Army) freak me out. I was driving home and out of the corner of my eye I saw what looked like a severed hand on the side of the road. It was branches and debris but out of the corner of my eye it freaked me out enough to drive off the road. Thankfully other military people understand "I'm just having a PTSD moment."

Also wont go in the ocean. It's large, dark, covers 80% of the earth and do you think they've discovered everything in it? Nope. Wont do it. I'll stick my ankles in it but when I see a school of fish swimming my way I'm walking on water to get out of the way.


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Needles. I will escape them by any means necessary. I think about, what if I get pregnant? They will inject me with things! What if I get in a major accident and need stitches or anything like that?! I am so scared. Thinking about it now just makes me...shudder ugh. So scared. I will eventually have to have injections for whatever reason but I will pass out like normal. Last time I had to get a shot I warned Leo! I warned him! He didn't believe me. I passed the hell out and hit my head on the floor. Woke up and these people were standing over me and I thought I was dreaming. Ugh.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Mar 23, 2013)

woahlookitsme said:


> I am still officially scared and nervous about being in the dark. I can't do it. I always feel like someone's watching me or going to come out of a corner somewhere. I slept with my tv on even after I graduated from high school. I still have to have some sort of light on. It really creeps me out.



I have that too. In the dark I feel like someone is watching me, waiting for the right moment to jump out and attack. I mean I'm not that scared I usually sleep with the light off, but I still am a little scared.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm fine with the dark, but I cannot sleep if the wardrobe door is open, even if it's only a tiny crack, I just can't do it. I'm also terrified of spiders, some types more than others. I can handle spiders outdoors and find them fascinating, but if I find a spider in the bedroom which we dispose of, I won't sleep properly for at least a week.

Otherwise, the only thing I've ever had a panic attack for was a rollercoaster. They absolutely terrify me. You know how you hear people screaming on rollercoasters, but it's only the "wee we're having fun scream" well I scream on rollercoasters like I'm being murdered, and I'm not joking, lol. I've only been on them because I've gone to Disneyworld with my fiance several times, there's one I enjoy going on, one I love to ride although it terrifies me and I always panic in line. And then there's one that I can't get on at all and I can't breath and get dizzy. I've never been on a rollercoaster with loops either, I just can't bring myself to do it, knowing how terrified I already am of other rollercoasters. What doesn't help is because my fiance loves rollercoasters, he doesn't understand why I freak out and so isn't the best at sympathising and being able to calm me down.


----------



## irishlops (Mar 24, 2013)

Lifts (elevators), I have panic attacks if inside them, however I am not clasutophobic (been in caves and small places and had no problem with it).
I think when I was 4 I seen a horror show and it had a lift fall down the shaft and kill the person inside, that would have many impacted me into the phobia.

On the plus I walk up and down stairs all the time - healthier.


----------



## Zurrz (Mar 24, 2013)

Oh!
I almost forgot: Bridges.
Not a fan of elevators either.
I'm okay with bridges if we don't stop or slow down while going over them.
Elevators just freak me out, I don't like anything about them. I tend to just wedge myself in the corner and hold on for dear life. Even when they stop I feel unsafe in them.

I think it's because there's no escape path so if I get stuck then I'm stuck and there's nothing I can do to help myself. Unfortunately since I have so many medical issues I have no way to avoid elevators (because I guess hospitals are worried about letting their patients get healthier so they hide the stairs.).


----------



## whitelop (Mar 24, 2013)

Zurrz said:


> Oh!
> I almost forgot: Bridges.
> Not a fan of elevators either.
> I'm okay with bridges if we don't stop or slow down while going over them.
> ...


My mom is TERRIFIED of large bridges. I remember when I was like 14 or so, we were in Charleston SC going over the old Cooper River bridge (if anyone knows that bridge, the old one WAS terrifying.) It was 4 (2 one way, 2 the other) lanes of wooden bridge, it rocked and swayed. It was crazy scary. So when she was forced to go over the bridge by taking the wrong way and you couldn't turn around at the bridge or get off or avoid it from this one road. So she rode in the middle of the two lanes doing 30 mph crying hysterically and screaming the whole time. It took like 10 minutes to get over the bridge because she was going so slow, so she drug it out. It didn't help that she was blocked passing traffic and they were all honking because they were backed up. I sat in the back and laughed like a crazy person because it was SO RIDICULOUS! She has a hard time with the bigger bridges like that. Like in Jacksonville FL, that big bridge, she hated that one too, but at least its a newer suspension bridge not a wooden freestanding bridge. 
Thats my mom's fear. Me, I could care less about bridges. But dented cans, don't even mess with me.


----------



## agnesthelion (Mar 24, 2013)

......


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Mar 29, 2013)

Agnesthelion, I am exactly the same way and always have been, even as a little 2 year old. Of course I work with little kids so am around vomit on a fairly regular basis. Lucky for me the emetophobia is not as bad with kids (the younger they are, the less bad) and I'm good at outwardly holding my composure. Heck, earlier this week a 2 year old I was taking care of for the first time threw up 5 minutes into our day together when she choked/gagged while eating her breakfast! Small kids at work aside, it seems like people go out of their way to get sick around me- I've been vomited on 4 separate times in my life and have been next to pukers on planes and at school so many times!

It's interesting how much it's affected my life, though. Won't go on rides or boats or any other things like that in case someone gets sick, hated having roommates in case they got sick, always bring ear plugs and an mp3 player on buses and planes in case someone gets sick so at least I don't have to hear it (and worry the whole time that someone will vomit near me, especially on planes since I can just get off the bus if that happens), I find myself looking around at people to see if they look nauseated, hate being around drunk people, worry about watching movies/shows I haven't seen before, have always been HUGE on hand washing (to the point of having OCD with it twice in my life during very stressful times) and am way over the top when it comes to food safety and handling raw meat. Oh and I absolutely hate any sound a throat can make- burping, coughing, gagging, etc. The list goes on but I think you get the gist! Oddly, vomiting doesn't bother my husband. To him it isn't any grosser than someone sneezing or whatever. Thankfully he's respectful of me and has always been careful to give me time to get away (go upstairs and turn on a loud fan) if he's going to be sick since I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to kiss him for about a month if I ever had to see him vomit! He's also agreed to be in charge of vomit duty/clean up when we have kids (if he's home when it happens, of course).


----------



## Kyva (Mar 29, 2013)

My biggest fears are fires and...storm drains. 

For fire, I'm okay with fireworks and bonfires, but I've only ever lit a match once--in 4th grade science. I don't like to hold lighters or flicksticks, and if I need to gas on for the stove, hubby must turn it on, light the stove, then turn on a burner so it doesn't _whoosh _when i put my pot of water on. When I'm done making food, I turn off the stove and the gas, even though leaving the pilot light on is okay...


Storm drains and grates, I don't even know where this came from. If we're walking, I refused to walk on them. I walk around them for fear of the support on the grate breaking, then me falling down into the sewers.


----------



## i_wanna_blue (Mar 31, 2013)

I have been diagnosed with General Anxiety Disorder, so i get troubled by most things. My biggest specific phobia will probably be.... people lol. :shock2:


----------



## Kyva (Mar 31, 2013)

I was diagnosed with severe depression and anxiety years ago. I rarely leave the house unless hubby goes with me. I am very uncomfortable in large groups, and if I go to the mall and there's a large group of (loud) individuals, I'll walk in the other direction.

I've been like this for around 14 years now. It took me 5-6 years to get enough guts to walk down the grocery store aisle on my own, so I completely understand.


----------



## i_wanna_blue (Mar 31, 2013)

Kyva said:


> I was diagnosed with severe depression and anxiety years ago. I rarely leave the house unless hubby goes with me. I am very uncomfortable in large groups, and if I go to the mall and there's a large group of (loud) individuals, I'll walk in the other direction.
> 
> I've been like this for around 14 years now. It took me 5-6 years to get enough guts to walk down the grocery store aisle on my own, so I completely understand.



I rarely leave the house as well. This problem has been with me all my life so I've had to deal with it for many years too. I'm glad there's someone that understands  If only the world was filled with rabbits instead of people


----------



## linsssey (Mar 31, 2013)

I am absolutely terrified by ladybugs. I cannot think, look, or talk about them without cringing. They are horrible little things and i cannot stand being around one of them. Someone on facebook posted a picture of one made out of flowers and I couldn't go on Facebook for a few days. 

I think the reason is when I was little my house would fill up with them in the fall. The corners would be covered in colonies of them and they would fly all over. Oh and my little brother would eat them and they made a horrible crunching sound. ugh.


----------



## flemish giant (Mar 31, 2013)

I have chlostrophobia. One time when I was little I had a dream that I was a power ranger and I was crawling through a vent and it kept getting smaller and smaller. I woke up shaking and sweating. It was horrible.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 1, 2013)

......


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 1, 2013)

Hmmm... I'd say I'm okay with other people puking, it's just really myself puking that I feel. I get horrible horrible pains in my stomach if I think about it and extremely sweaty palms. I still have to put headphones on or earplugs in if I can hear someone puking though. It started as a kid, my mother used to drink and throw up a lot and it was VERY traumatizing for me!! 

My only other horrible fear is spiders!! If I see one near me and I am forced to stay near it (ie. when working) I will start freaking out and cry. I will NEVER kill one because it makes me go way too close so someone else always has to do it... One time, when I was 14 or so, I was laying on my mothers couch eating soup and a spider crawled across me... I spilled hot soup all over myself and the couch and threw the bowl across the room... I was hyperventilating and everyone was yelling at me because it was just a "tiny spider".... euuugh it's just the way they crawl so quickly it's disgusting!!!


----------



## whitelop (Apr 1, 2013)

Michelle, you made me think of a few weeks ago when I was in the car with my husband. We had just left the store and we went under a street lamp and I saw a spider on the window next to me. I flipped out! Hahah. I was pretty much in my husbands lap as he was driving, because I wanted him to kill it but he wouldn't because he said it was a "tiny spider". So I tried to kill it with a napkin but I missed it and it ran in the crack of the window at the top and I sat in the middle of the car the whole way home. 
I normally don't have a problem with spiders BUT I do have a problem with them in the car with me. I feel like I'm TRAPPED in the car with them and I can never kill them and there is always somewhere for them to hide!


----------



## Imbrium (Apr 1, 2013)

qtipthebun said:


> It took me two years to have the guts to turn on the stove here as well! And even still, I'll only light the oven if my partner is around (of course, if she's around, I make her do it).
> 
> I have the normal fears, spiders and public speaking, especially bad, but I do have a weird phobia.
> 
> ...



you're an odd one, lol. when you guys come down here in may, make sure you remind me to leave the feather teaser put away when I take you into the tent to play with the gliders! it's normally insanely adorable to watch them play with the feather teaser but I have a feeling it would be a lot less cute with you sitting next to me, screaming bloody murder 



kmaben said:


> Severed hands.



uhh... I don't think that's a phobia so much as being human. trauma surgeons and such aside, I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people would freak the hell out if they ever saw an extremity that was no longer attached to the person it belonged to - I know I sure as hell would!
honestly, I find it hard to believe that there are actually people who see combat and *don't* come home with PTSD of some sort - pretty much every war vet has seen things that no one should ever have to see.



Azerane said:


> Otherwise, the only thing I've ever had a panic attack for was a rollercoaster. They absolutely terrify me.



oddly enough, I used to be terrified of roller coasters, but at some point in my mid teens, I suddenly started to LOVE them (the line can still give me a bit of a panic attack at times, but that has nothing to do with the roller coaster and everything to do with how I hate people and loud stuff).

I know exactly where my former fear of roller coasters came from. when I was 4/5 (I turned 5 during the vacation), we went to disneyworld for christmas. my parents apparently thought that "space mountain" would be some sort of educational ride about space or something... who knows. all I know is they did NOT know that it was a roller coaster (my mom loathed them).

my first memory EVER is of my dad carrying me as we stood in this insanely long line... I dozed off after a while. you'd think it would've clued my parents in when we got in the ride and they strapped us in with the lap bar and everything that roller coasters always have... but apparently not. anyway, my mom was in the front of the car and I was still asleep; they had me leaning against my dad in the back of it.

I woke up partway through the ride, terrified out of my mind and screaming bloody murder... mom said she was SO scared I was going to try to climb into the front with her (though I'm not surprised I didn't - I was always a total daddy's girl).

even after I started to like roller coasters, it took me a while longer before I was willing to try suspended roller coasters or any that had you upside down at any point... now I love those, too 

I remember when mom and I were on vacation when I was maybe 15 and we went on this roller coaster somewhere called "the big bad wolf" (this was shortly after I decided I liked the less scary kinds of roller coasters)... it was the suspended kind and looked fairly tame, which is why we were willing to go on it. well, at one point the ride goes downhill really fast, then curves out over this little river for a 90 degree turn... we were caught by surprise when the ride flung us sideways (parallel to the ground) as we went over the river. after we got off the ride, we saw how the track was actually designed to force you up to the side like that... mom was so pissed at "those b*stards" for that. I begged and begged to ride it again, but she absolutely refused, lol.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a fear of heights. Though this isn't really one of those, out-there, crazy phobias. Getting near the edge of anything with a sheer drop/fall (even the second story floor of a house, overlooking the steps, etc.), going up on Ferris Wheels, and some ladders will cause me to hyperventilate and get away as fast as possible. Ferris Wheels are really one of the one carnival rides that make me scared. The funny thing is I willingly put myself into that situation because I will want to go on it, and it's only after I'm on it and it's too late, that I start getting scared. Hate it when people rock the chairs. Or when we stop at the top. *shudder* 

While I'm not afraid of fire, persay, I have PTSD from a brush fire that I almost lost everything to (including about 14 rabbits) 4 years ago. I still have horrible nightmares because of it. 

My craziest fear, however, is my fear of losing too much blood. Scratches, abrasions, cuts, I can deal with those, but if I bleed a LOT (and to me, a lot is a few tablespoons) then I'll hyperventilate and get shaky, etc. I think it's because I have hypoglycemia, so losing blood equals low blood sugar. The low blood sugar thing also makes me nervous to puke (though I haven't since long before I found out I was hypoglycemic) because if I don't eat, my levels will drop, but if I eat, I'll get sick. So it's a lose/lose situation. lol.


----------



## MiserySmith (Apr 3, 2013)

I am agoraphobic and have needle phobia. Also a fear of scabies. I had them once and I was considering cutting my skin off. I hate hate hate hate them since before I ever had them even.


----------



## holtzchick (Apr 3, 2013)

Oh wow, I completely forgot, one of the things I am terrified of are nosebleeds!! I start freaking out (not obsessively or anything) whenever my nose bleeds. Mine has only bled twice in my life and I can recall both times very vividly. I just felt as though I was going to faint and it didn't feel natural at all.... it terrifies me.... :-/


----------



## Yield (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh gosh this is a great topic.

I have an intense fear of puking. Like, MYSELF. I don't like when other people puke, but when I feel like I have to, I completely panic. Sobbing, shaking... I haven't puked in about seven years now, and I don't plan to anytime soon.

Claymation too. Totally wonks me out- looking at claymation for me is like looking at a "scary" picture. It freaks me out and I usually have to look away. I only got .. almost halfway through the movie Paranorman before I had to stop watching it. Wallace and Gromit, that video by Killswitch Engage? You can forget it.

Things enclosed around my face. I panicked when I put a gas mask on my head. I felt like it was tangled in my hair and I practically ripped it off my face. I was nearly hyperventilating.

Pigs. Good god PIGS. I can sort of handle them at a distance, but if they get close and aren't being controlled (and this is JUST potbellied pigs).. it scares me. But it's when they start squealing me that turns me into a shaking mess. Big pigs- yeah never.

I also fear heights now (never used to)... but mainly just if I have nothing to hold on to or nothing to prevent me from falling down (a fence or what have you).

Being alone in an unfamiliar place. (the dark too) If I have someone there to be with me, I'm okay, but when I get left alone, I start crying and panicking, especially in airports.

I have a lot of phobias.. that I probably would never know about if I hadn't had that first experience with all of them.


----------



## Anaira (Apr 4, 2013)

Imbrium said:


> uhh... I don't think that's a phobia so much as being human. trauma surgeons and such aside, I'm pretty sure the vast majority of people would freak the hell out if they ever saw an extremity that was no longer attached to the person it belonged to - I know I sure as hell would!
> honestly, I find it hard to believe that there are actually people who see combat and *don't* come home with PTSD of some sort - pretty much every war vet has seen things that no one should ever have to see.



There I would disagree. Squeamishness is different from a phobia. And if she doesn't freak out about a dismembered foot, or head, or any other dismembered part, then I think it counts as a phobia.


----------



## I_heart_Fraggles (Apr 4, 2013)

Yes....Spiders....and Clowns (don't judge me).....and the "popping" sound from a can of instant rolls (Jason has to open any can of premade dough, seriously don't judge me)


----------



## whitelop (Apr 4, 2013)

Katie! I HATE THE POPPING OF THE ROLLS! It scares me every time. The worst is when it DOESN'T pop when you take the paper off so you have to hit it on the counter or the stove. Then you don't really KNOW when its going to pop and you're standing there as far away from it as you can get from the can of rolls thats still in YOUR hand. Then it finally pops and it makes you jump, then you realize how much you didn't really want those **** biscuits or crescent rolls because of what you just had to go through. 

Its the adult verison of the jack in the box.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 4, 2013)

I'm so glad someone else brought up the can popping!! I can't do them. I've never been able to. My best friend still makes fun of me as much as she did like 15 years ago when we were kids and I would be scared of them. Now we're no longer kids...and I'm still scared of them.

On the rare occasion we have them in the house, I go in the other room while my partner does opens it. The spontaneous POP terrifies me (yes, I'm afraid of popping balloons as well).


----------



## PaGal (Apr 4, 2013)

HeeHee! OK so not that so many have brought it up, I do not like popping the cans of biscuits either. I never have but I don't do well with any noises like that whether expected or not. I think it has something to do with 4th of July at my uncles when I was young but I don't remember what happened just a vague memory of being inside and really not wanting to be outside while they let off fireworks and just a feeling of fear.

I get my hubby or the girls to open them. The girls think it's fun and don't know that I hate opening them!


----------



## Anaira (Apr 4, 2013)

Do you guys like popping bubblewrap??

Dunno if I really have any phobias. I have an anxiety disorder, but it's not really about anything specific; although people often set it off. I used to be terrified of using the phone, but although it still scares me, I can do it, so I don't think that counts. I do have funny little quirks, though! Can't stand getting my hands wet, for one. I just....hate it. Drives me nuts.


----------



## agnesthelion (Apr 4, 2013)

I don't judge ANY of these phobias  I know how real mine is. I try to calm myself down about it but I can't.
Some phobias you can be fine with but now that I'm a mom I feel like a POS being scared of my own son when he's puking  it maes me feel like a crappy mom and a ridiculous person.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 4, 2013)

Awww Lisa it doesn't make you a bad mommy! Puking is a terrible, terrible, thing!
Feathers are really dirty and carry zooinotic diseases. Can't blame you!

Body parts, blood, and gore dont bother me. Well I mean it does to a degree but I can do my job and not have nightmares about it later. I was just surprised twice by severed hands so now I'm always worried I'm going to run into one.


----------



## whitelop (Apr 5, 2013)

I think that a severed hand would freak me out too. When ever I see a random shoe on the side of the road, I always think that there is a foot in it. haha. I think thats just craziness on my part, but you never know!


----------

